# Popobike October



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

well, since we kinda already highjacked another thread discussing this I guess we might as well have a place to talk about it with a proper title.
whos going?
jerseys? 
pre-ride?
excuses to why we sucked?:thumbsup: 

all wellcome!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> well, since we kinda already highjacked another thread discussing this I guess we might as well have a place to talk about it with a proper title.
> whos going?
> jerseys?
> pre-ride?
> ...


I'll go. Tiger said he could make a design, but I don't know how much work he has now. At the ExpoBici there was a company ( I think I have the card somewhere, I'll have to look) that can print any design for something like 300 pesos each, depending on design and jersey. So I think we can try to find a group logo, and print it. Anyone with any remotely artistic thread in his ADN is wellcome to post his image, and we can vote here for it


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm going! Was thinking of going to the Moab thing but I'm just too spent, maybe next year... How far is the place of the race from Puebla? Which would be the best place to stay? Cholula? Puebla? I wanted to go this weekend but due to family compromises won't be able to go. How about September 2 - 3? 
The company Roberto is talking is Exceed, and I may (nothing sure!) could get a discount, they use dye sublimation and their "custom" jerseys go for about $340, regular ones for about $280, I got lower prices than that. I can find out with how much anticipation we should order. We need to how many of them and which sizes.
Either that or we can go with The Turner jerseys... (think mine will be here this week!)
For excuses we can find some on the preride, I can start with: "Well, at my age is just a miracle that I'm barely moving, just riding on the bike is an extreme stunt..." 

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'm going! Was thinking of going to the Moab thing but I'm just too spent, maybe next year... How far is the place of the race from Puebla? Which would be the best place to stay? Cholula? Puebla? I wanted to go this weekend but due to family compromises won't be able to go. How about September 2 - 3?
> The company Roberto is talking is Exceed, and I may (nothing sure!) could get a discount, they use dye sublimation and their "custom" jerseys go for about $340, regular ones for about $280, I got lower prices than that. I can find out with how much anticipation we should order. We need to how many of them and which sizes.
> Either that or we can go with The Turner jerseys... (think mine will be here this week!)
> For excuses we can find some on the preride, I can start with: "Well, at my age is just a miracle that I'm barely moving, just riding on the bike is an extreme stunt..."
> ...


Ok, maybe we could try for a sep 2-3 stuff, who's intrested? I think that Puebla would be a better option for staying, although in Metepec they have lodgings (but don't expect a Marriot quality residence).


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

A small update, called the guys at xceed and asked for a quotation for 10 (final number depending upon confirmations) jerseys, I have a somewhat complex model from them so I asked "If the jersey we send id as complex as this one how much would it be?" They offered to answer sometime tomorrow. 
They can take up to 3 weeks to deliver them, so i think that last date to have an aproved design and have the jerseys done would be 2nd week of september.
Who would like to have one of this?
How much would you be willing to pay? up to 320? 360? The sooner we have something, the better we can negotiate.
And the most impotant we need a design!

El Rivas
ps. the webpage of this guys: www.xceedsport.com, any other options are wellcome!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

better place to stay? mmm... well metepec is roughly 30mins from cholula/puebla. (meaning the west part of puebla where it meets cholula; i live right in the middle) you could try to find a place to stay either in cholula, atlixco or the westernmost part of puebla. either is ok. 

any questions, just ask


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

arivas said:


> I'm going! Was thinking of going to the Moab thing but I'm just too spent, maybe next year... How far is the place of the race from Puebla? Which would be the best place to stay? Cholula? Puebla? I wanted to go this weekend but due to family compromises won't be able to go. How about September 2 - 3?
> El Rivas


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rivas :
C`mon you can do the trip to Moab , is not a lot of money , we are 3 ready if we reach 5 or 6 the cost go down.

We can meet with other Turner riders in the Turner gathering .

About the place to stay in Puebla , no problem , I can get five stairs acomodation at motel low fare rates , ja ja ja well without escorts .

Came to Puebla asap for trainning in the PPbike.

the last biker.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'd love to sort out the shirts for you guys, but I'm without a computer at the moment, which is a real pain in the ass and I don't know anyone here who I can borrow from. Have a very promising job interview this week and if it goes well I'll be set up to either get the design to you or have the shirts made here.

Sorry I've been AWOL so much but I haven't had much opportunity to check in on you all.

Haven't even had chance to post my Colorado pictures.  

I will quickly tell you about the Full Tilt in Telluride race. The XC race was very cool with Travis Brown leading for the first 3 laps before being beaten by almost a minute by...

51 year old MTB legend Ned Overend!! That guy's awesome.

The downhill race was really cool to watch. I found a good spot next to the big jump. One rider managed to get 70 feet! There must have been at least 30 Yeti 303s there.

Matt


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Tiger, nice to hear from you again after all this time. We were just starting to forget about you..... lol

Ok, I definitely don't have tiger's artistic skills, but here's an idea for a Jersey. To be truthfull, I'm not sure I really like it....


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, well I REALLY wan't to go but due to bike/computer upgrades I would really be pushing the sanity of my finances, so I'll have to leave for next year, maybe I could even bring something nice from the Interbike...?
The offer for accomodation in Puebla sounds nice, I was mentally prepared to stay on a motel or something like that, bummer on the escorts! well in any case poverty comes with chastity vowes =) 
Could it be possible going on sept 1 - 2 or 2- 3? It would be nice having an idea of how though is the track and with that in mind trainning here in Toluca on the kind of effort required; I want to finish in the best shape possible, don't want to get cought by "La Barredora"! 
Let me know what you think and if its doable on that weekend!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi! Nice to read from you! Hope everything goes fine with the job/accomodation/etc...! I thought you were occupied with Normal Moving Tigerdog Operations so i took the liberty to make some inquiries about they shirts/jerseys stuff, just so in the end we don't get caught by the race, hope you don't mind! of course Plan C still is: we all wearing Turner jerseys =) (just messing a little with the Titus Gang).
Hope we can get up with something for the race, in any case just let us know how things go. 
Btw. here in the company for which I work, the older riding guys know Ned Overend as "Ned Pistolas" I think they saw him racing while on living in the USA.
Se ya later!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Btw. here in the company for which I work, the older riding guys know Ned Overend as "Ned Pistolas" I think they saw him racing while on living in the USA.
> Se ya later!
> 
> El Rivas


While they wouldn't call him so from sometime they saw him at the pee-room... 

Damn... Ned is awesome. I wanna be like him when I'm 50.... I'm not really new at MTB and back in late eighties when I started MTB'ing Ned was already old and about to retire. :eekster:

Ned and JT left racing when they couldn't afford any more to be World Champions or beat the crap out of World Cup racers... but they were still plenty fast and able to hit a win or two in a good day. JT is still beating the sheit anyone who dares to race the Kamikaze against him. His words "I can see younger riders have never gone above 50mph in modern Downhill... You need to KNOW how to do the Kamikaze"

*Tiger*... Glad to know from ya, Bro! I thought a 'gator had swallowed (sp?) you back at NOLA.  Glad to know it's just the lack of a computer what keeps you off from posting.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Tiger, nice to hear from you again after all this time. We were just starting to forget about you..... lol
> 
> Ok, I definitely don't have tiger's artistic skills, but here's an idea for a Jersey. To be truthfull, I'm not sure I really like it....


hey, Im diggin it... perhaps with some different colors, (solid red and grey come to mind ... but could try different color combos and see how things look) and a better font for the MTBR.COM

urs? stolen off the web? the sketch look is something id love to have


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> hey, Im diggin it... perhaps with some different colors, (solid red and grey come to mind ... but could try different color combos and see how things look) and a better font for the MTBR.COM
> 
> urs? stolen off the web? the sketch look is something id love to have


Actually, I drew it  I'll try with different colors, and different fonts, and somewhere put Mexico on it.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't know from where do they took the Ned Cult but, maybe even from the pee-room, I never asked! They really worship him around here, to the point that when they were trying to teach me to ride they sometimes shouted: "como el Ned, guey..." or something like that; I even thought they were albureandome...! Fun to make sense of things you completly ignore while going downhill bumping around and just plain scared to death!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

looking nice! I would go for a darker blue... (I really don't like red, but will go with the majority!) You can copy the jersey scheme from the xceed site in order to see how it looks with all the panels, (maybe black side panels?) hope you can keep working on it if you don't mind. I suposse in the worst case we can vote the design we like the best! I would really like to see Mr. Tigerdog comming with the Posada theme...!

El Rivas


----------

